# Dual Nationality SA Mother - what Citizenship should I use for UK passport



## Markzolt (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am a UK citizen by birth, my wife is SA by birth/Irish through Grandparents.

I am in the process of applying for a UK passport for my daughter born in SA. She will get UK passport through me but I was wondering if there is any benefit/difference in choosing the nationality of her Mother. I think easier to put Mother as SA national but maybe there is an advantage in having two EU parents when the time comes for my daughter to have kids etc who will then have more of an issue getting UK passport through descendency.

I wonder if anyone had come across this conundrum! Also longer term I'm assuming if my daughter had her kids in UK then they would get UK passports but I'd welcome any information on that too. It's a long way off but I just want to get things right now to help out my as yet born grandkids as I would prefer them to have access to EU passports.

Many thanks!

Mark


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Get the UK passport first and follow that by applying for an Irish passport, your daughter can have as many passports as she likes.


----------

